# California/ NY message boards



## Woollyredhat (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of any forums like this that are californian or NY based?


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2008)

I couldn't find anything really similar for NY, and I looked long and hard. That was why I started this sub forum!

US community boards seem to be far more polarised and compartmentalised and/or commercial.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, it's annoying! I searched long and hard for some california ones, best I came up with was sacremento. Hopefully that might be as populated as this.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 11, 2008)

You'd have thought something so simple like Craigslist would have had a decent forum but it looks like it was designed in the late eighties.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/forums/?&all=N


----------



## Woollyredhat (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, that type of layout is messy.

Argh!


----------



## D (Mar 15, 2008)

try tribe.net - it's not the same, but there's a big CA representation (and I think the HQ or whatever is in CA).  Craigslist is great for buying/selling old furniture, finding places to live, etc.

And tribe is a social networking site, full of ads, etc. - like friendster, faceboook, myspace, et al


----------



## JoMo1953 (Mar 17, 2008)

Now you know why we Californians are populating Urban75....Craigslist will give info on local events in big cities but there is no real "community" feel to any of them.  If you want to know about the LA area PM me.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 17, 2008)

wrh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any forums like this that are californian or NY based?


No



JoMo1953 said:


> If you want to know about the LA area PM me.



i lived there for a year, most of the LA "experience" is full of shit


----------



## JoMo1953 (Mar 17, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> i lived there for a year, most of the LA "experience" is full of shit



And everyone's experience in LA is different......you obviously went for the "plastic version"!


----------



## D (Mar 17, 2008)

JoMo1953 said:


> Now you know why we Californians are populating Urban75....Craigslist will give info on local events in big cities but there is no real "community" feel to any of them.  If you want to know about the LA area PM me.



I had a blast in LA, for the most part.  Not the ideal match for me, but there is A LOT to recommend it.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 18, 2008)

JoMo1953 said:


> And everyone's experience in LA is different......you obviously went for the "plastic version"!



seconded. Plastic LA is pretty distracting...at first. I lived there for 5 years and it didn't take me too too long to find the locals.


----------

